# قسم " دوس وملحقات الفوتو وشوب "



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*سلام المسيح علي ولاد المسيح *
*طبعا الاقتراح باين من عنوانه *

*كتير من الاعضاء اتعلموا الفوتوشوب في المنتدي *
*واكتر نفسهم يتعلموه*

*يا ريت يتععمل قسم ينزل فيه دوس وملحقات وفلاتر *
*يبقي خاص بالمنتدي *

* سلام *​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

معاك ف الاقتراح دا بجد
 ممكن يزود من نشاط المنتدي شويه ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> معاك ف الاقتراح دا بجد
> ممكن يزود من نشاط المنتدي شويه ​



*دا حقيقي*​


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*متفق معاك اخى الغالى 
بنسبة للى مش بيعرف 
فىالبرنامج يتعلم ازاى 
او يتابع مع مين يعلمو
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بجد القسم دا هيفيد ناس كتير حتي للي متعلمين الفوتوشوب
هما كمان هيستفيدوا لان كل واحد بيفيد التاني ع حسب خبرته

بجد القسم دا حلوو اوي ، بس السؤال هنا

مين الي هاينشط القسم دا ؟؟​


----------



## +febronia+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> بجد القسم دا هيفيد ناس كتير حتي للي متعلمين الفوتوشوب
> هما كمان هيستفيدوا لان كل واحد بيفيد التاني ع حسب خبرته
> 
> بجد القسم دا حلوو اوي ، بس السؤال هنا
> ...



*" كتير من الاعضاء اتعلموا الفوتوشوب ** في المنتدي *
* واكتر نفسهم يتعلموه "*

دول مش عجبينك ولا ايه 
هماا الي هينشطوا .. ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه مش قصدي

قصدي لو مثلا في 3 او 4 متعلمين الفوتوشوب

اكيد مش هيبقي القسم نشيط 
لانهم مش هيقدروا ع القسم كله لوحديهم


----------



## +febronia+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

فهمتك بس مش لازم يعني الي يشتغل في القسم يبقي محترف فوتوشوب 
عشان زي مقلت انت بنفيد بعض واكيد الـ 3-4 مع الوقت هيزيدو يعني ..


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص ع بركة الله ^_^

بس القسم فـ الاول هيحتاج جهد كبير 
انا ممكن اساعدكم في التحميلات وكده 
وبالمره اتعلمه​


----------



## tamav maria (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوه ياعياد ربنا يخليك 
انا كان نفسي اتكلم في موضوع الفوتوشوب
واكيد الغاليه فيبورنيا ها تساعد كتير في الموضوع ده
بس انا لي طلب انا كنت محتفظه ببرنامج الفوتوشوب 
بس فاجأه كده ولقيته اتمسح 
وحاولت كتير اعمله داون لود من النت بس ما عرفتش 
يخليكوا ماحدش يقدر يقولي اعمله داون لود تاني منين وازاي - 
والاجر والثواب عند الله وحسنه قليله تمنع بلاوي كتيره 
وهنيالك يا فاعل الخير  - يلا بقي انشالله ما حد حوش


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه ايه كل الدعاوي دي ^_^
لو القسم اتفتح اكييييد هايكون في اكتر من برنامج ورابط تحميل والشرح كمان

بس القسم يتفتح ...^_^


----------



## tamav maria (25 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> هههههههههههههه ايه كل الدعاوي دي ^_^
> لو القسم اتفتح اكييييد هايكون في اكتر من برنامج ورابط تحميل والشرح كمان
> 
> بس القسم يتفتح ...^_^



انشاءالله يابيتر القسم ها يتفتح عشان خاطري 
نفسي في رابط للتحميل


----------



## +febronia+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ايوه ياعياد ربنا يخليك
> انا كان نفسي اتكلم في موضوع الفوتوشوب
> واكيد الغاليه فيبورنيا ها تساعد كتير في الموضوع ده
> بس انا لي طلب انا كنت محتفظه ببرنامج الفوتوشوب
> ...



شكلناا هنفتح القسم في الموضوع داا اصلاً .. :smile01

عنيناا حاتر شوفي بس عايزه اي اصدار للبرنامج
وانشاء الله يبقي اول موضوع في القسم 
ادعي بس الاداره توافق :08:​


----------



## tamav maria (25 سبتمبر 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> شكلناا هنفتح القسم في الموضوع داا اصلاً .. :smile01
> 
> عنيناا حاتر شوفي بس عايزه اي اصدار للبرنامج
> وانشاء الله يبقي اول موضوع في القسم
> ادعي بس الاداره توافق :08:​



ياحبيبة قلبي
ميرسي ميرسي غاليتي 
اي اصدار واي تحميل 
وانشاءالله الاداره ها توافق


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*ملحوظةفى كذا عضو بيحب يستخدم فوتوشوب اصدار 8
فهل يا ترا اللى بيعرفو فىالفوتوشوب هيعلمونا ازاى 
لان فى ناس بستخدم اصدراات غير فوتوشوب 8
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

لو مثلا ياسميير حد هايعمل دوره فا دا هايكون معاه البرنامج
الي بيستخدمه الي بيشرح

انما لو دروس عاديه وكده

دا يبقي عادي لان البرامج زي بعض بس تختلف في اشياء بسيطه 
وعن تجربة اقسام فوتوشوب فـ منتديات مخـتـلفه
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*ملحوظه رفيعه يا جدعان 
تقريبا كل اصدرات الفوتو شوب 
طريقه التعامل معاها واحده 

بس باختلافات بسيطه جدا 
لذا يفضل التعلم علي اصدار 7 لانه سهل وسريعه 
ومنه هتقدر تتعامل مع اي اصدار 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تحميل Photo Shop 7
> *​


*هو أنت على طول بتشتغلنا ؟؟؟
بافك الضغط ....طلب منى أسمى وأسم العيلة 
على ما فتكرته .... طلب منى باس وورد 
*
*فين الباس وورد ؟

:smi420:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو أنت على طول بتشتغلنا ؟؟؟
> بافك الضغط ....طلب منى أسمى وأسم العيلة
> على ما فتكرته .... طلب منى باس وورد
> *
> ...



مهو الباسورد ممنوع علي العام يا كبير 
اديني ساعه افتح جهاز وابعتهولك علشان لسه جاي من عند الدكتور وفاصل شحن


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اديني ساعه افتح جهاز وابعتهولك علشان *لسه جاي من عند الدكتور وفاصل شحن*


*وأية اللى يخلى الدكتور يفصل شحن ؟*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*منتظر الباسورد يا عياد

دا عربي ولا انجليزي ياريت يكون عربي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأية اللى يخلى الدكتور يفصل شحن ؟*​


*اصل النور قاطع ومشحنش *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *منتظر الباسورد يا عياد
> 
> دا عربي ولا انجليزي ياريت يكون عربي
> *​



*في الانبوكس يا كبير
عربي كما تريد
*​


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*ابعت الباس ورد على الخاص اخدو وبعدين ابقى امسح الرسالة الخاصة
*


----------



## tamav maria (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأية اللى يخلى الدكتور يفصل شحن ؟*​



هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عندي مشكله
كل ما افك الضغط اجد هذا
















ماذا افعل ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> عندي مشكله
> كل ما افك الضغط اجد هذا
> 
> 
> ...



*الملف منزلش بالكامل 
هتحتاج تعمل دوان لود من جديد 
انا نزلت نفس النسخه قبل ما ابعت لكم اللينك علشان اتاكد منه 

وشكله كده عندي 



*​


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*البرنامج طلع انجليزى مش عربى 
عاوزينو عربى مش عارفين
وامتى يفتح القسم 
عشان نبدا نتعلم
*


----------



## tamav maria (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انا وصلت لغاية الصفحه دي بس مش عارفه اعمل ايه بعد كده


----------



## elamer1000 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> انا وصلت لغاية الصفحه دي بس مش عارفه اعمل ايه بعد كده




عدى اربعة من تحت 
setup الى جنبها شاشة زرقا
ربنا معاكى
+++​


----------



## tamav maria (27 سبتمبر 2013)

elamer1000 قال:


> عدى اربعة من تحت
> setup الى جنبها شاشة زرقا
> ربنا معاكى
> +++​



اشكر ياامير للمساعده
عملت ال seat up 
والحمدلله كله تمام 
والبرنامج نزل علي الجهاز بتاعي
ربنا يخليك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## tamav maria (27 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الملف منزلش بالكامل
> هتحتاج تعمل دوان لود من جديد
> انا نزلت نفس النسخه قبل ما ابعت لكم اللينك علشان اتاكد منه
> 
> ...



شكرا ياعياد للبرنامج والمساعده
نزلته علي جهازي 
ربنا يخليك ياكبير وتساعدنا كده علي طول


----------



## tamav maria (27 سبتمبر 2013)

my first design

ايه رايكم يا اساتذة الفوتوشوب اول تصميم لي ​

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *البرنامج طلع انجليزى مش عربى
> عاوزينو عربى مش عارفين
> وامتى يفتح القسم
> عشان نبدا نتعلم
> *


*معني ان النسخه عربي 
انها بتدعم العربي انما مفيش فوتوشوب عربي بالكامل 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> انا وصلت لغاية الصفحه دي بس مش عارفه اعمل ايه بعد كده





elamer1000 قال:


> عدى اربعة من تحت
> setup الى جنبها شاشة زرقا
> ربنا معاكى
> +++​



*طبعا اخويا الامير جاوبك لاني مكنتش هنا 
واجابته صح جدا وبشكره لانه سد ف غيابي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> شكرا ياعياد للبرنامج والمساعده
> نزلته علي جهازي
> ربنا يخليك ياكبير وتساعدنا كده علي طول



* العفش يا خالتي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> my first design
> 
> ايه رايكم يا اساتذة الفوتوشوب اول تصميم لي ​
> 
> ​​



*تحفه فنيه 
الله ينور يا باشا*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> my first design
> 
> ايه رايكم يا اساتذة الفوتوشوب اول تصميم لي ​
> 
> ​​



عاوزين الطريقه نعمل كدة ازاي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*بص يا جميل 
دي الصوره اللي اشتغلت عليها الاخت نيتا 





ودول شويه صور مقصوصه جهازه لام النور في المشاركه اللي بعد دي هنزل شرح لطريقه التركيب 






​ 






​ 






​ 








​ 






​ 







​ 







​ 






​ 







​ 







​ 






​ 







​ 










​ 










​ 







​ 











​ 


*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*انامش بعرف فى الفوتوشوب 
تصميماتى معروفة هنا فى المنتدى معظمها
استايلات وكلام مكاتوب على استايلات 
يعنى الكلام والتصميم ممكن اعملها من استايل
واحد على حسب نوعية الشكل التصميم غير كدا مش بعرف اعمل تصميمات
مثل تصميم اختنا تماف ايرينى
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*بجد فكرة جميلة اوى ياعياد
وفعلا هتعمل روح نشاط روعة فى المنتدى
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*التجربة علىالتصميم
انظر اخى هل هذا صحيح
ام لالالا
دى تصميمى على التجربة





*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نسيت اهم حاجة في نقل الصورة
هي ازاي اقطعها من الخلفيه
علشان تكون صورة بدون خلفيه

اقطعها ازاي


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> نسيت اهم حاجة في نقل الصورة
> هي ازاي اقطعها من الخلفيه
> علشان تكون صورة بدون خلفيه
> 
> اقطعها ازاي


*شوف اخى الغالى 
هذا الشرح منى *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *شوف اخى الغالى
> هذا الشرح منى *



لا دي بتقطع خطوط مستقيمه
انا عاوز اقطع الشكل يكون علي حدود الجسم نفسه باستخدم 




​


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> لا دي بتقطع خطوط مستقيمه
> انا عاوز اقطع الشكل يكون علي حدود الجسم نفسه باستخدم
> 
> 
> ...


*بنسبة لى الاداء اللى قولت عليها دى انا 
مش عارف استخدامها 
بص هو فى كذا اداء للتقطيع 
بس انا هحاول اشرحلك اللى اعرفة 
خودى على سيبل المثال 
هذة الاداء 
بتحدد بيها الجزء اللى عايزو من الصورة
وتدوس مرتين وبعدين تاخدها عادى
فىالخلفية االلى انتا عاوزها*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هو القسم اتفتح في الموضوع 
بدل ما في شرح في الموضوع ياريت حد يبعت رساله لروك
لان روك مش بيشوف كل المواضيع بسبب انشغاله
انا كـمـان عاوز اتعلم.


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2013)

الفكرة حلوة وتم طرحها اكثر من مرة وكانت هناك جهود في عمل دورات لم تستمر للأسف.
من رأيي ان تبدأوا في قسم *عالم الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع* وفيه أعملوا الدورات والدروس وثبتوها بموضوع. اذا الموضوع أثبت نجاحه واصبحت المواضيع والمشاركات بالالاف سنفتح بعدها قسم فرعي ننقل فيها المواضيع, وإذا استمر نجاح القسم كمثل نجاح قسم كتابات، سنقوم بنقل القسم كقسم مستقل.


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2013)

رجاء محبة عدم وضع اي رابط لأي موضوع بصورة غير مرخصة. هذه المواضيع تضع المنتدى في خطر المعاقبة القانونية.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> الفكرة حلوة وتم طرحها اكثر من مرة وكانت هناك جهود في عمل دورات لم تستمر للأسف.
> من رأيي ان تبدأوا في قسم *عالم الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع* وفيه أعملوا الدورات والدروس وثبتوها بموضوع. اذا الموضوع أثبت نجاحه واصبحت المواضيع والمشاركات بالالاف سنفتح بعدها قسم فرعي ننقل فيها المواضيع, وإذا استمر نجاح القسم كمثل نجاح قسم كتابات، سنقوم بنقل القسم كقسم مستقل.



*مش القسم ده اللي المواضيع لازم يتوافق عليها 
ومطلوب ان المواضيع والمشاركات تبقي بالالاف
واستني 8 سنين تاني زي قسم كتابات ؟

انا خلاص سحبت الاقتراح 
وبقيت محمل بالاحباط وخيبه الامل 
*
​ 


My Rock قال:


> رجاء محبة عدم وضع اي رابط لأي موضوع بصورة غير مرخصة. هذه المواضيع تضع المنتدى في خطر المعاقبة القانونية.



* هيتم شطب اللينك حالا
*​


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مش القسم ده اللي المواضيع لازم يتوافق عليها *​


*

*ممكن نحل هذه المشكلة بطريقة او بأخرى بحيث لا تستوجب المواضيع المصادقة.​


> ومطلوب ان المواضيع والمشاركات تبقي بالالاف
> واستني 8 سنين تاني زي قسم كتابات ؟


انا لم أضع شرط الإنتظار لثمانية سنين. انا وضعت نجاح الفكرة من خلال التفاعل وكثرة المشاركات كشرط لإفتتاح القسم. لا أستطيع أفتتاح قسم بسبب:​


> انا خلاص سحبت الاقتراح
> وبقيت محمل بالاحباط وخيبه الامل


لا أستطيع أن افتح قسم يعتمد إستمراره على شخص واحد ممكن ان يسحب نفسه ويمتلأ بالإحباط من اول تحدي وأول صعوبة.
ردك هذا أكد لي إنه ليس من الحكمة أفتتاح اي قسم جديد بدون وجود المادة والمشاركة والشعبة الكافية لإستمرار القسم حتى وأن أعلن البعض أنسحابهم ويأسهم لسبب ولآخر.​ 


> * هيتم شطب اللينك حالا*



شكراً لتفهمك. انا سبقتك وحذفت الرابط.

سلام المسيح
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> لا أستطيع أن افتح قسم يعتمد إستمراره على شخص واحد ممكن ان يسحب نفسه ويمتلأ بالإحباط من اول تحدي وأول صعوبة.
> ردك هذا أكد لي إنه ليس من الحكمة أفتتاح اي قسم جديد بدون وجود المادة والمشاركة والشعبة الكافية لإستمرار القسم حتى وأن أعلن البعض أنسحابهم ويأسهم لسبب ولآخر.​




*انا مطلبتش اني اكون المسئول 
هو بديهي هيكون فرعي من قسم الصور يعني تحت اشراف  الاستاذه ابو تربو  و النهيسي

 المشكله اللي مش عايز اتكلم فيها وسحبت الاقتراح لاني انا اللي قدمت الاقتراح 


بس لو بصينا للموضوع بشكل فعلي في اقسام كتير ملهاش استخدام 

ما علينا 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا مطلبتش اني اكون المسئول
> هو بديهم هيكون فرعي من قسم الصر يعني تحت اشراف  الاستاذه ابو تربو  و النهيسي
> 
> المشكله اللي مش عايز اتكلم فيها وسحبت الاقتراح لاني انا اللي قدمت الاقتراح
> ...


*صح جداااا
فى اقسام كتير
مفهاش نشاط 
النشاط فيها ضعيف اووووى
واظن لوعملنا قسم للفوتوشوب
هيبقى نشيط جدااااا
ومعاك حق استاذى كوبتك لوين
لواستاذ ماى روك مش عاوز يعمل القسم
يبقى نتعلم داخل الموضوع
والمفروض نعمل قسم ومش ضرورى
تبقى مسؤل عنة فى ناس كتير مهمة تكون مسؤل
انتا تخليك معانا وتعلمنا*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بص يا جميل
> دي الصوره اللي اشتغلت عليها الاخت نيتا
> 
> ودول شويه صور مقصوصه جهازه لام النور في المشاركه اللي بعد دي هنزل شرح لطريقه التركيب
> ...



عاوز اعرف بتقص ازاي دورت علي الطريقه علي النت وجدت اكثر من طريقه ولكنه ليس دقيقه
اعرف اننا بنستخدم اداء 





 في القص ولكن لا اعرف الطريقه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> عاوز اعرف بتقص ازاي دورت علي الطريقه علي النت وجدت اكثر من طريقه ولكنه ليس دقيقه
> اعرف اننا بنستخدم اداء
> 
> 
> ...



* لما اروح هعمل درس كويس للقص 
معلش اتاخرت عليك 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا خلاص سحبت الاقتراح *​ * وبقيت محمل بالاحباط وخيبه الامل *​


*عياد .... روك عنده حق فى دى *​


My Rock قال:


> ممكن نحل هذه المشكلة بطريقة او بأخرى بحيث لا تستوجب المواضيع المصادقة.
> 
> لا أستطيع أن افتح قسم يعتمد إستمراره على شخص واحد ممكن ان يسحب نفسه ويمتلأ بالإحباط من اول تحدي وأول صعوبة.
> ردك هذا أكد لي إنه ليس من الحكمة أفتتاح اي قسم جديد بدون وجود المادة والمشاركة والشعبة الكافية لإستمرار القسم حتى وأن أعلن البعض أنسحابهم ويأسهم لسبب ولآخر.​


*نحل الموضوع بطريقة تانية لو أمكن 
مع ( ملاحظتى المتواضعة ) 
بلاش تتقلب شات ...وشكر ... وربنا يباركك ...والرب يعوضك ..:smile01
كل دة ممكن يكون فى تقييم ( ويسهلوا يا عم )
علشان متابعة الموضوع تكون مُركزة حبتين
وتكتفى بحل المشاكل اللى بيقابلها الأعضاء أثناء العملى 
أو الرد على أستفسار يخص البرنامج 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أكتوبر 2013)

اسف اتاخرت في شرح قص الصور
واسف مره تاني علشان مش هقدر انزله في الوقت الحالي
لاني  شايل شريحه من ايدي اليمين ومش بعرف اتعامل. مع الماوس بالشمال


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*العضوه الجميله المباركه الفنانه 

فبرونيا 
هتنزل الدرس انهارده بالليل
مشكوره مقدماً علي مجهودها
*​


----------



## tamav maria (1 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اسف اتاخرت في شرح قص الصور
> واسف مره تاني علشان مش هقدر انزله في الوقت الحالي
> لاني  شايل شريحه من ايدي اليمين ومش بعرف اتعامل. مع الماوس بالشمال



سلامتك ياعياد 
ربنا يتمم لك الشفا 
وترجع لنا تاني احسن من الاول


----------



## tamav maria (1 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *العضوه الجميله المباركه الفنانه
> 
> فبرونيا
> هتنزل الدرس انهارده بالليل
> ...


  ميرسي كتير فيبرونيا حبيبتي 
ربنا يخليكي يا غاليه ويعوض
 تعب محبتك كل خير


----------



## +febronia+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ملحوظة : عشان نقدر نستخدم الصوره بعد كده جاهزه 
من غير ما نقصهاا تاني هنسيفهاا بصيغه png 
بالتوفيق ..​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> ملحوظة : عشان نقدر نستخدم الصوره بعد كده جاهزه
> من غير ما نقصهاا تاني هنسيفهاا بصيغه png
> بالتوفيق ..​


*تمام جارى التجربة*


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*
ادى التجربة مش عارف اطبق الدرس دا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## +febronia+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *
> ادى التجربة مش عارف اطبق الدرس دا
> 
> 
> ...



انت مختار صوره صعب قصهاا شويه 
اختار صوره سهله ابدء بيهاا ​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> انت مختار صوره صعب قصهاا شويه
> اختار صوره سهله ابدء بيهاا ​


*جربت صورة البابا شنودة
ونفس النتيجة بالشكل 
دا*


----------



## +febronia+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *جربت صورة البابا شنودة
> ونفس النتيجة بالشكل
> دا*



اعدادات الاداه لازم تكون كداا 




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2014)

*لسه مفيش امل ؟
*​


----------

